# Billing X-Rays to Medicare



## stephcova33 (May 19, 2015)

I cannot seem to bill Medicare correctly to receive payment for x-rays.
Codes being billed are 73630 or 73620.  Any advice? Tips? Please advise.


----------



## sunilkantam (Jun 17, 2015)

Medicare will deny code 73620 as it is an integral to code 73630 unless this procedure done on different foot.


----------

